# n scale supply preowned?



## RyanMac (Dec 29, 2011)

Anybody have any experience with their preowned equipment? I'm not looking to start an issue, just wondering if anyone has used this resource and if it was positive or not?

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I browse through it once a week but never see anything that caught my eye. Other scale specific forums seem to say good things about it though.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

I check Craigslist once a week.


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

I looked their pre-owned area over, and some items are priced OK, but a whole lot of their items are priced higher than you can get a brand-new item for on ebay. Sometimes by a factor of two or more.


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

Yes Please check your local Kajiji - Craigs list - Whatever you have - I got a super deal from an ad I placed "Wanted N Scale Stuff" - Good Luck - Steve


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

pmcgurin said:


> I looked their pre-owned area over, and some items are priced OK, but a whole lot of their items are priced higher than you can get a brand-new item for on ebay. Sometimes by a factor of two or more.


Yep, as far as Kato engines go, they are the same price if not higher than a brand new one. 

I guess if someone isn't capable of comparing prices they can sell to them. But in general I don't get it. :dunno:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm missing something, here...who is "They"? Are we talking generic used equipment, or a specific vendor of used stuff?


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Reckers said:


> I'm missing something, here...who is "They"? Are we talking generic used equipment, or a specific vendor of used stuff?


I was thinking same. Preowned by whom and from where?


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

http://nscalesupply.com/pon/Preowned.aspx

http://www.nscalesupply.com/NScaleSupply.html


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks Stan.
From what I see there prices are all over the place. Some Katos at $65- $70 , Lifelike Loco at $50 , Bachman at $20. Rolling stock seems reasonable in most cases.
See some Micro-Trains cars there that are worth the price.
It just depends on what you are looking for. With what I call the "Limited Run Syndrom"
(which I despise) it may be a way to pick up items that are no longer available.
I have bought preowned items from Ebay with no problems. For instance I picked up some older Atlas/ Kato joint venture locomotives from before they went seperate. They are certainly no longer available and are great running locos.
You just need to know "what" you are buying and what it is worth to you.


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Also , now that I looked again. The comments on the items could make a big difference. If they bought a collection and are selling it, does not mean it has been used alot or at all.
Like this. 
I have this car , it is certainly worth $10. The retail price was $20.70.

Comment on this one shows it is New in Box.

http://nscalesupply.com/pon/PreownedDetail.aspx?id=38129


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

There has been a few nice things, Steamers and the likes but you have to act quick. I still like the clearance section from the Maryland online store


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Gosh, most of my trains are pre-owned, I have some new stuff, but a lot more "recycled" stuff.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank you, Stan!


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

I've got a fair amount of used stuff off ebay, and except for once it has been positive.


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

I love EBay as a source for N scale stuff too!!


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

*EBay Buildings - Craftsmen Kits*

There are some sweet structure kits up on EBay now. Under the "Auction Only" tab is where I go to weed out all those pesky overpriced "Buy It Now" guys.  Of course I have bid on several - Cheers - Steve


----------



## sikness09 (Jul 21, 2011)

I came across this thread a few days ago and found out about preowned stuff from nscalesupply. After browsing through I ended up buying Kato GE P42 in Amtrak Phase IV. Today my engine just came in the mail and after a closer look, i was impressed. It looks brand new and the detail parts where still in the bag. Tested it and it runs smoother than all my other locos. I may buy another loco from them.


----------



## lovetoflyfish (Dec 24, 2011)

*Preowned from eBay/others*



flyvemaskin said:


> I've got a fair amount of used stuff off ebay, and except for once it has been positive.


I have had good luck as well through eBay.

Yes, sometimes you may not get what you imagine over a flesh-and-blood store where you can touch and, perhaps, run a potential purchase before laying money down but this is where feedback scores and some due diligence on a buyer's part can make for some great acquisitions and something better than expected.

Pay attention to retail price and past auction prices and set a maximum for yourself; there can be just as much of a reward for missing out and not overpaying for something as being the successful high bidder and still getting a great deal.

Note too that your research may lead you to a site selling the same thing but for less than the listed price on eBay and you do not have to compete with other bidders.

BT Trains is one example of an online store that I stumbled upon and found superb service and a great buy my first time around.

Yes, it can be scary so take the time (as much as you need), ask a million questions and you'll be sure to find that special, preowned train to add to your collection.

Best of luck, L


----------

